# new to layitlow



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

whats up layitlow:wave: Boss76, 2ND ll None Model C.C.:h5::wave:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome! Lets see some builds. No posting without PICS!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Welcome! Lets see some builds. No posting without PICS!!


x2


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

what's up Boss76 show the homies some of your builds:h5:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweet build homie , WELCOME to LIL!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:h5:heres a pic of one of Boss76 build:nicoderm:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

welcome Boss76,nice rides


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

:buttkick:heres a look at the 50 truck big homie:nicoderm:let me know what you thing:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

what up boss? sick builds homie. :thumbsup: welcome


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to lay it low boss76 nice builds


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

Rides are all good holmes..lookin good....Welcome to LAYITLOW...:thumbsup:


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks homie just doing my best


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Boss76 said:


> Thanks homie just doing my best


yeah i see you gettn down homie:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Boss76 said:


> :thumbsup:


hey homes can we get a few more pics of cotton candy:drama:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Boss76 said:


> :thumbsup:


what! did you think i wasnt goin to see that:nicoderm:


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

:wave::inout:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Boss76 said:


> :rofl::thumbsup:


yeah! thats what im talkn bout homie show the homie how 2ND ll None get down:thumbsup:Wow i have to start on some new buildsThat is some tight shit:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

you got some nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:Boss76 Tequila Gold 2nd ll none  model c-c


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Boss76 said:


> :thumbsup:Boss76 Tequila Gold 2nd ll none  model c-c


nice shots of the caprice couldnt have done a better job myself, good work homie:thumbsup:now post some more of your build up lol:h5:


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

:drama:4 all cotton candy lovers LAC attack :thumbsup:


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

:angel::wave:


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:YEAH


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

God damm homie U got skills.


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:lack attack just win baby :yes:


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Boss76 said:


> :thumbsup:


nice work up in here!! lets cut a deal on the black big body?!


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Boss76 said:


> :thumbsup:


thats what im talkn about,:thumbsup: post your builds homie:h5:2ND ll None 4 life:worship:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Boss76 said:


>


THATS NICE.:h5:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

did you use the head lights from the caprice for the big body caddy's?!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

yup doing it up


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.adding a few mods to one of the builds:shh:


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

thats whats up


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> did you use the head lights from the caprice for the big body caddy's?!


nah frm 94 impala


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

really cool builds.....welcome


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Boss76 said:


> :thumbsup:


lookn clean homie, when was that built


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

THAT CAR IS AMAZING!!!!


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Does it close up also?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Love every ride in here :thumbsup:


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome Homie that some bad whips.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah! i see you boss76:worship:


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:just clownin camino


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Boss76 said:


> :thumbsup:just clownin camino


nice pics of just clownin now show some pics of them never seen before builds that i know you have homie, so go up under your bed and pull them out lol!!!! :rofl::run:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.sexy tre impala :drama:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.:h5: sexy tre:h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C. sexy tre :worship: Bow Down!!:worship:


----------



## mr_custom_kreation_2011 (Sep 3, 2011)

what is this?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

"6 tre"......


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> "6 tre"......


my bad homie didnt know we were having a spelling test! ill tell you what ill be sure an check my spelling if you go back and check how you word shit lil brandon! it is like bigg say you guys talk more shit then you build


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

downlow82 said:


> 2NDllNone Model C.C. 6Tray:worship:Bow Down!!


same whip from facebook?

niiiiiiiiiiiiiice makes me wanna bust one out been wanting to do one with black trim


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Just trying to help ya out bud! Didn't mean to offend u, just thought u might have been like "damn that sounds better".


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

downlow82 said:


> my bad homie didnt know we were having a spelling test! ill tell you what ill be sure an check my spelling if you go back and check how you word shit lil brandon! it is like bigg say you guys talk more shit then you build


scrubs are gonna scrub :thumbsup: just traded a gasser for a 58 gonna post pics next week on FB with the mods


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Just trying to help ya out bud! Didn't mean to offend u, just thought u might have been like "damn that sounds better".


cool now lets build some model homes isnt this what this post about?your homie mr custom needs to change his name to mr tester stop going around checking others spelling and build something, anyway i get that tray is something you eat from my bad so how u like the sound of sexy tre homie will that work for u!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> same whip from facebook?
> 
> niiiiiiiiiiiiiice makes me wanna bust one out been wanting to do one with black trim


damn! someone took my build and posted on face book?i don't do face book but anyway get down on your build homie i like to see how it comes out:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> scrubs are gonna scrub :thumbsup: just traded a gasser for a 58 gonna post pics next week on FB with the mods


yeah your right about that homie,well lets get past that,id like to see that 58 when u post it up i did one for my homie i think its a nice kit to build.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None C.C.:nicoderm:77 Monte Carlo one of or long time builds:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:drama:whats up j the Monte is done!! sorry it want make it to the NNL show this year but its all good,we always will be able to show it here on layitlow R.I.P.to your Brother Rick.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

monte lookin good big dawg


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

DEUCES76 said:


> monte lookin good big dawg


thank's homie we have had this build for so long it was time to get back to work on it and see it done as you know me and Boss76 work together on most of his builds so i may be posting builds up for him from time to time but the start of this 77 monte carlo is on my thread 2ndllnone model c.c. page 8 #144 its just one pic and its been that way for over 12 years before i got around to getting it done:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

sick builds i like that yellow camaro


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work brotha...montes clean


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

damn homie got some nice rides keep up the good workuffin:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

clean rides homie keepem comin:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

downlow82 said:


> 2ND ll None Model C.C.


what's up big homie i know you have more rides to post bring um out i know you working on something


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

whats up big homie u havent been postin any builds in a while, what u up to ? i just finish the 63 impala [blood diamond] its was to be done before layitlow super show but it didnt make it im goin to post it anyways just to see what kind of feed back it gets its not my best work but i think builders will get the point of where i was tryn to go with it, my next build will be alot better i think, well anyway ill try to post the 63 up soon i dont have a computer right now but ill see what can be done about that let me know what u think :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

whats up homie im back building again hit me up big dogg:nicoderm:


----------



## Boogie04 (Oct 30, 2012)

nice cars:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice build homie


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club:angel: where u at holmes havent seen anything from u in some time, show us what your building:dunno:i just finish me 63 impala:nicoderm:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club:wave:heres a pic of my 300c:nicoderm:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

come on out homie i know u building on something


----------

